# RS-1's and 3's



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I can't tell the difference between any of this type of RS Alcos, they all look neat to me. As a youngster had a Milwaukee RS something pulling out new freight cars from Pacific Car & Foundry on a daily basis. Lived right next to the tracks heading into Pacific Car & Foundry. 

Here are a couple of mine currently running on the S&Y RR. Great running diesels that can negotiate any type of curves.

Anyone else running these guys on your layout.

Bill


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I have few RS1s and RS3s. I can't tell the difference between the RS2s and above but the RS1s had the roof that extended over the front and back of the cab.









Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good reason you can't tell the difference between the RS-2 and RS-3, most of the difference was just some extra HP, but the same prime mover. I did a search and the RS-3 has an external battery box behind the cab that's not on the RS-2. The other differences is each RR frequently added small things like different number board locations, etc. Looks like the ventilation was different as well, the RS-2 has lots of louvers in the side panels.

*RS-2*










*RS-3*


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got one.
Atlas RS-1


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Really, really hoping 3drail does some RS1/2/3 in the future. Would really like some Rutland diesels without the swinging pilot. I'm hoping to jump on their GP7/9 band wagon if I have any money after all my other 3rdrail pre-orders.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

K-Line RS3.









Pete


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I always look at the cab roof line and windows...the RS1 has a very distinctive roof and roof line that also affects window shapes


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

They are definitely good looking engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're unusual looking beasts, not the run of the mill diesel.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

might be like the difference between looking at an old Packard or a new Lexus John. 

Times and appearances sure have changed.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

There is a difference between the RS2 and RS3 in relation to the way the exhaust stacks are oriented, or so I thought. It was a topic of discussion years ago in RMC magazine...

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well yes Tom, look at the prototype pictures I posted previously, the stacks are oriented different on the two models. Good memory you have.


----------



## Dave Connolly (Nov 4, 2018)

By far my favorite diesels. The MTH RS1 has to be one of the best bargains out there. I have 3. Also 2 Atlas RS3’s. I mostly model steam. But I do like the NH early diesels. The pic below is what can be done with the RS1 if your into 3 rail scale. I added fixed pilots, Kadee’s, air hoses and weathering. 









Gary. Tired of waiting for MTH to do a Rutland. I bought a parts shell and am ready to try making my own.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dave, your the man:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Plus those Alcos sound awesome


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A couple more MTH RS-3's diesels running on the Seattle & Yakima RR

Bill


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Dave Connolly said:


> The MTH RS1 has to be one of the best bargains out there.


Very true. I liked my MTH Illinois Terminal RS1 (30-20384-1) so much that I bought a Peabody RS3 (30-20547-1) last week expecting the same thing. 

Not so much. It's a bit of a let down. It pales in comparison to the RS1 tooling. The separately applied grab irons make a huge difference. And no crew figures in the Peabody RS3. It's really surprising that they are both RailKing engines. Here are some side by side pics.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I also like the looks (and the sounds) of ALCO RS3s. They are some of the best looking first generation diesels. A nice uncluttered look with no appendages sticking out here and there. First gen diesels also sound better than later models with no turbo whine, but the ALCO sounds the better than EMDs to my ears.


----------



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

Beside the horsepower and battery box differences the RS-2 Had the fuel tank below the floor of the cab and fillers on the cab sides. The RS-3 had the fuel tank under the frame between the trucks. Some early RS-3s may have had the same fuel tank as an RS-2. Also Rs-2 were build with an air cooled turbocharger that was prone to failure. the exhaust stack was longer front to back and narrower side to side. Most were replaced with a water cooled turbocharger and a new stack.


----------



## PENNSY484 (Sep 1, 2019)

I have an MTH Railking version, PRR plus dummy. I love the sounds, but not sure if accurate.


----------



## Dave Connolly (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a soft spot for early NH Alcos. Something about the colors and that Alco sound. This is a Atlas Trainman RS3. I liked it enough to buy another rd. number. The only negative is I wished it had 4 pickup rollers like the MTH RS1. It does negotiate everything on my layout. Very smooth runner with the ERR Cruise. Someday I’ll get around to fixing the pilots and adding some details.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Pennsy wrote:
_"I have an MTH Railking version, PRR plus dummy. I love the sounds, but not sure if accurate."_

That's what they sounded like...


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

The Vermont Railway is getting their ex Rutland RS1 ready for the fall excursions. This is the best sounding video I could find. They'll be more this fall.


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

beachhead2 said:


> Very true. I liked my MTH Illinois Terminal RS1 (30-20384-1) so much that I bought a Peabody RS3 (30-20547-1) last week expecting the same thing.
> 
> Not so much. It's a bit of a let down. It pales in comparison to the RS1 tooling. The separately applied grab irons make a huge difference. And no crew figures in the Peabody RS3. It's really surprising that they are both RailKing engines. Here are some side by side pics.


Is there any chance that your RS1 was RailKing Imperial and the RS3 was simply RailKing?


----------



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

The RS-1s Had the 639 engine and had a distinctive turbocharger whine. The RS-2s had the 244 engine. they were slow reving and always sounded they would stall when idling .
New Heaven engines had an air whistle instead of a horn. I wish MTH would reproduce that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Found this one a few years ago down in Federalsburg MD, while delivering to a plant nearby.
I always liked the RS locomotives.
This is an RS 3 
Maryland & Delaware RR.
Still working today.


































This photo is off their site.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Found these in a train graveyard in Watervliet, NY a while ago while delivering chemicals.



































There was a NYC passenger car there too (or 2?), among other things.
An old wooden caboose was there but someone finally torched it.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Big Ed wrote in #24 above:
_"Found this one a few years ago down in Federalsburg MD, while delivering to a plant nearby."_

That particular one has been repowered with an EMD engine.
Look at the top of the carbody and note the "rectangular section" and two exhaust stacks.

So... it will sound (and run) completely different than an original RS3...


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

One of my Favorite RS-3's running the rails of the S&Y RR. A Weaver Magma Mines.

Bill


----------



## wbrian1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Is the GM&O locomotive and Atlas Product, and does anyone have information as to where one may be found?


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

wbrian1 said:


> Is the GM&O locomotive and Atlas Product, and does anyone have information as to where one may be found?


I think it's MTH 30-20082-1

Bill would have to say for sure. That's a 2012 model. You'll have to comb the used market most likely.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

This is New York & Greenwood Lake Railway 935 (ex D&H 4085). My model of D&H 4085 is in post #18.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

beachhead2 said:


> I think it's MTH 30-20082-1
> 
> Bill would have to say for sure. That's a 2012 model. You'll have to comb the used market most likely.


Yep, MTH Railking with all the goodies. Terrific Alco cluncky sounds.

Bill


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Lehigh74 said:


> This is New York & Greenwood Lake Railway 935 (ex D&H 4085). My model of D&H 4085 is in post #18.
> 
> View attachment 507964


Nice photo. That is quite a snow plow and the high mounted MU gear is classic. 

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Must have been for northern service, that's a super nice plow he has.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Some terrific photos of the Alcos, they are one of my favorite locos for switching duties.

Bill


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is another ex-D&H RS3. I worked as a conductor on this engine and did some running with it later as an Engineer.

The interesting thing was that the gauges and control switch labels were in French and English.

It went to the Adirondak Railway for the Lake Placid Winter Olympics then it was purchased by the Buffalo Southern. It now sits, stripped of parts and in storage and possibly awaiting eventual scrapping...

Tom


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Krieglok said:


> Here is another ex-D&H RS3. I worked as a conductor on this engine and did some running with it later as an Engineer.
> 
> The interesting thing was that the gauges and control switch labels were in French and English.
> 
> ...


Had it previously been a Canadian unit??


----------



## wbrian1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I placed a "want to buy" notice in the the forum


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Genetk44 said:


> Had it previously been a Canadian unit??


D&H 4129, built 1953.

The gauges and switch labels were the old original Alco parts, and they were bilingual. French/English...

Tom


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

D&H had track in Montreal and owned the Napierville Junction Railway so the bilingual labels make sense.


----------



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

I am also fond of Alcos and the D & H I like to MU different models together.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

The RS11 looks great leading the RS3. I have same one but I wish Lionel did the D&H 5000 with the big numbers on the hood. 

The RS11 5000 worked as the yard engine in the D&H’s SK yard in Buffalo in the early 1980’s. My old stomping grounds!

Tom


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

My Atlas Spokane International RS-3, a very small RR that worked Eastern Washington & Western Idaho at one time.

Bill


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice. Atlas does some great paint schemes. I never heard of that short line before.

I have their RS1 in PRR color(s), pretty drab but a great running engine! 

Tom


----------



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

I waited almost 5 years before Atlas shipped their RS3s. I pre-ordered from one dealer then they went out of business. I pre-ordered from a second and they also went out of busyness. I was able to pre-order it from a third. I can't fault Atlas because the Chinese manufacture canceled their contract.
As you can see, I like running different models and paint schemes together.


----------



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

I hhought I would add this in for interest. The RS-1s ware eventually an S-2 switcher on a longer frame with road trucks. The Rs-2s & RS-3s have the same mechanics as FA-s
These are FA-2s with B&Os first simplified paint scheme. On FB-2 still has B&Os original paint.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I just added an RS-3 in a collection of four Reading locomotives I picked up. I've upgraded a number of these, it was time I owned one.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Richard, the L&HR and L&NE units look great! The L&HR used to go by my house.

Who made the two engines? I see them now and then on EBay but they seem scarce...

I like the B&O units too. Nice consist there. I was always partial to the simpler scheme with the yellow but you units look great.

Tom

Tom


----------



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

Krieglok said:


> Richard, the L&HR and L&NE units look great! The L&HR used to go by my house.
> 
> Who made the two engines? I see them now and then on EBay but they seem scarce...
> 
> ...


Tom: the Lionel Alco Century was a J C Penney exclusive about 10 tears ago. I had to add TMCC & Sound. They now are cataloged in the last Lionel catalog with different numbers. The RS-3 is an Atlas O unit.

The B&O units are Rail King and I custom painted them.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Krieglok said:


> Nice. Atlas does some great paint schemes. I never heard of that short line before.
> 
> I have their RS1 in PRR color(s), pretty drab but a great running engine!
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom, the Spokane International was acquired by the UP some years ago. The Spokane International travelled up into Canada from Washington & Idaho so that is where the International name came from.

Bill


----------

